# Hi from Tacoma Washington



## nickajshelden (Jun 18, 2017)

just starting up breeding white lab mice, primarily for the benefit of my picky eater of a python, but also, the mice are cute and they keep the cat out of my room (the cat sheds, so I prefer him to stay off my bed).
joining the forum to better learn to take care of these mice, the healthier and happier the mice are, the better all round for all species in this house.
I've also noticed they liven up the room in a way no snake has ever done (maybe with the exception of that one black racer we had).
Anyways, Hi, let's give this a whirl


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------

